# 921 Blues



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

I am on my 9th 921 receiver; (4 replacements this year alone). I also have a 622 receiver, and it has only been replaced 1 time. I paid $1000 for my 921, and for the last year, they told me to pound sand when I inquired about getting a 2nd 622.

So now that it has been over a year that I have had my 622, they will let me "Upgrade" to a 622 for $250 what a deal, If I do this, then I will have to pay a lease fee on the new receiver. What really irritates me is that despite the fact that my 921 only lasts for about 3-4 months, and the fact that I have replaced it 9 times, they wouldn't help me until that 1 year window passed. 

Furthermore, when I got the first 622, my 921 lost most of the channels because they did not want to turn on the MPG2 and MPG4 streams at once...this is simply a lazy excuse, because they did not want to upgrade their software to put package configuration data in the receiver record instead of in the account record. Allowing the 921 to be enabled with all the programming that it once had, and the 622 to be enabled with the new programming. The fix might have been even easier.

Anyone else have any luck? I am really feeling like an unappreciated customer, even though I switched to dish from C-band when dish was first starting out. The local FIOS offering is looking better every day, and with 2 dual tuner HD DVRs, it is actually cheaper.

WW


----------



## styxfix (Aug 7, 2002)

I would call the upgrade number for HD for the DISH. They should be able to offer you a better deal. I got a even swap for a 921 to 622. No leases.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

styxfix said:


> I would call the upgrade number for HD for the DISH. They should be able to offer you a better deal. I got a even swap for a 921 to 622. No leases.


Sounds to good to be true. I sincerely hope it is true. I would definately swap out my owned 921 which I paid $950 for another 622 free and clear. I won't give it to them for $10.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm on my 10th 921 as well. The latest unit has all the same problems that the previous ones had. I believe it's the version L332 software and not the hardware. Software version L278 proved to me that the 921 can work relatively "bug-less". But the powers that be (the ones that insist that we sub to LIL's in order to get guide data for OTA stations) put the kabash on the best software version that the 921 ever had (that and the daylight savings time date change).


----------



## doxieland (Mar 25, 2007)

I am finally realizing that the 921 software is doa/ no sense for constant replacements of units (we've had many)

can anyone explain what options are? Can't spend more than I currentlly spend - but can't continue to do 5 or 6 reboots a day and lose programming - and don't really want to switch (read the D* stuff and don't think the grass would be greener)

at250 with locals 57.99
dvr service fee 5.98
hbo 14.99
add't receiver access fee times 3 = 15.00
superstation package kwgn 5.99
home prot plan 5.99
network hd package 9.99
Total 115.93
All this was set up with the upgrade/purchase of the 921 a few years ago -
we've come a long way since the 1996 hughes/jvc/whatver boxes.....

also have separate billing for the distant channels we were re-qualified for (only 2 of the 4, however)/

Is the 622 really dependable? I don't want to commit to another fiasco - I LOVED the 921 until the end of Jan 2007 - and now see that the software is being abandoned - instead of fixed -

what's my best switch out hope, is there a magic word that will win me the deal of the century???
help me out, here, can't take this 921 stuff anymore..........I am waving the white flag..... wish I could get the gumption up to just full steam ahead and go to D*, but I do love my superstation stuff......I am just a fool for "local" news from other areas, it's so neat to hear something other than the local "national" dc stuff we get here in far-reaching almost pa/md!)

thanks for any suggestions -

doxieland, in the country with the 921 blues.....


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm only on my second 921 in 2.5 years. My original unit simply wouldn't accept updates after L278 - sound good, but timers were screwed. Not too many other problems; yes I've had the common bugs, but it's been fairly stable. It is an amazing amount of technology when you think about it...


----------

